# HOUSE FULL OF Sensors



## Scelerat (Oct 21, 2012)

aphinion said:


> Me: "What's the most complicated thing you've ever thought about?"
> ISTP (mom): "For godssake stop wasting time and do your homework, this is why you don't have straight A's."


"If you spent half as much time researching the curriculum as you do everything else, you'd have straight A" - Quote from one of my high school teachers.


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

Versatility said:


> Mom- ESFJ
> Dad-ESFJ
> Grandma-ESFJ
> Uncle-ESTP
> ...


You can have fun with this! :happy:

Since they´re so predictable and probably aren't really aware of that fact, you can try to guide them in any direction you want.

For example, plant some ideas in the minds of various people during the day and then observe what conversations they have in the evening.... (Make sure you choose the ideas correctly otherwise it won't work. Pay attention to what's likely to be a subject of conversation that evening and try to predict the outcome based on the ideas you planted earlier.)

It may take a while before you get good at this.....

oh and don't forget to report back in here about how it's going,.. :happy:


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

Hang in there. Make friends who understand you. Follow your interests. that's the best advice I can give. Good luck


----------



## Keepin it Steel (Sep 9, 2012)

Suffer!!! Hahaha


----------



## Caged Within (Aug 9, 2013)

Hire the A-Team?


----------



## Elistra (Apr 6, 2013)

You poor bastard. My condolences.


----------



## randomthought9 (Aug 14, 2012)

aphinion said:


> Yeah, it's hard. Luckily, I'm almost never home, so forced contact is minimal :tongue: Whenever I DO try to talk to them, I have to keep to what I consider small talk, otherwise they get kind of freaked out by me.
> 
> Me: "Do you think there are other universes?"
> ESFJ: "No."
> ...


Hahaha! All these hit home for me. I feel like the odd man out in the family a lot. 

Mom: ISFJ
Stepdad: ESFJ
Brother: ISTP
Uncle: IXTJ (I'm leaning S)
Uncle: ISFP
Grandma: ISTJ

Lots of SJ's.... I can relate with trying to start open-ended conversations. My mom likes to watch those court shows/true crime stuff.

Mom: X did/didn't do it.
Me: Why is that? You can see that (blah, blah)... (Sometimes, if I'm feeling adventurous, I'll push my luck by taking the opposing argument.)
Mom: X did/didn't do it. Look at what happened.
Me: Why would X do/not do it? (blah blah).....
Mom: Shh. I'm trying to watch. Would you stop? Why don't you have a job? (or if I have a job) Why don't you work more hours?

Your family have something to offer OP, just not filling that NT need. I find myself biting my tongue a lot around SJ family. SJ's are pretty loyal/will always be there for you though, especially your family. Get your NT needs from somewhere else. Let your SJ family fill their SJ role. I've learned you can't push them to indulge your NT needs, that would be like us trying to be all "by the book" to appease them. Make some NT friends, I also get part of that need met by going to forums, such as this one.


----------



## miss. potato (Jul 10, 2013)

Versatility said:


> Mom- ESFJ
> Dad-ESFJ
> Grandma-ESFJ
> Uncle-ESTP
> ...


I'm so so sorry. Three ESFJ's? *shivers* . The saying "kill you with kindness" comes to mind.


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

Versatility said:


> WHAT THE HELL. WHAT DO I DO? I try to explain something or come up with an idea but they all gang up on me and shoot me down, it doesn't hurt my feelings as much as it bugs me that they are so Closed minded and boring. Their behavior is predictable as shit and they think i'm fucking PSYCHO. HELP ME...


Accept it. Freak them out, get on their nerves, BE YOURSELF. You're stuck with them and they're stuck with you, so they're gonna need to get used to you as you are sooner or later.


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

aphinion said:


> Me: "What's the most complicated thing you've ever thought about?"
> ISTP (mom): "For godssake stop wasting time and do your homework, this is why you don't have straight A's


Mommy!

My mom is very much an ENTJ. She doesn't talk about working, she just does it and leaves everyone else in the dust. If I ever learned anything from her its the value of action. Without it, all the thinking anyone will ever do is useless.


----------

